
Show HN: EQZEN (In Development, Feedback Appreciated) - sjoebergco
https://eqzen.com/201906
======
somidscr21
It would be really helpful to have a little blurb about what it is somewhere.
Writing a tool, I know sometimes it's easy to forget that not everyone has the
context, but that contexts would be super useful.

